# Jet Table saw



## Undecided (May 18, 2012)

Help please. I am looking at a used Jet Table saw Model #JWTS-10. While doing my research I find very little information to work with on that model which suggest to me it is an older model, However the one thing I did find was the statement ~ The 1.5 HP maxi-torque motor powers the 10" blade with an exclusive double drive power system instead of the conventional Vee belt drive~. What the heck is a ~exclusive double drive power system~? and is it better then a vee belt drive?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

AFAIK, Jet has used the "JWTS-10" on a couple of different saws with varying prefixes (JWTS-10JF. JWTS-10CW), so I suspect some will confuse them. Is this by any chance the model 708100 "Workshop" saw? If it is, the Workshop series succeeded their 708308 basic contractor saw and had some key mechanical updates....the motor was moved from outside the body to inside, making it somewhat of a hybrid saw, and they stopped using steel connecting rods as an arbor carriage, and instead used a nicer one piece cast blade shroud as an arbor carriage. However the 708100 Worshop saw came with stock steel wings and a cheap aluminum fence, with no options of the better Jet Xacta II fence that I know of, other than an aftermarket purchase. I don't think Jet makes this saw any longer....AFAIK, the Jet "Proshop" series, and a small portable jobsite saw are they're current offerings anywhere near the entry and mid level price ranges, which is too bad IMO because it would do well against the current R4512, Cman 21833, and PCB270TS, which are in a similar class. As to whether the dual drive is better, I can't really say, but it supposedly provides more torque, and I haven't read of any issues with it. 

IIRC, it sold in the $450-$600 range new, so half that is a good rule of thumb for used depending on condition and extras.

708100 manual


----------



## Undecided (May 18, 2012)

I am not sure if that is the model or not, here is the link that I am looking at. It does resemble what you posted, but it also looks like an older model.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jet-Table-Saw-/150815169185?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231d48daa1


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Shoot, its got what looks like a cast iron router table a mobile base and an Inca miter gauge. Those items alone are worth far more than the asking price! Buy the thing!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Undecided said:


> I am not sure if that is the model or not, here is the link that I am looking at. It does resemble what you posted, but it also looks like an older model.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jet-Table-Saw-/150815169185?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231d48daa1


That looks more like their traditional basic contractor saw JWTS-10"JF" (aka 708308). If so, it'll have the traditional v-belt drive and outboard motor, and the Jet Fence was nothing to write home about but it works. $350-$450 would be a pretty nice buy for what you get if it's in good operating condition.


----------



## Undecided (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for the help and information....I'll let you all know how it pans out.


----------



## Undecided (May 18, 2012)

I had to pass on the saw. By the time I added in the freight I could not justify the cost. I'll just keep watching CL and the local paper.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Undecided said:


> I had to pass on the saw. By the time I added in the freight I could not justify the cost. I'll just keep watching CL and the local paper.


That's probably best....I had assumed it was a local purchase. It'd cost a pretty penny for an individual to ship a cast iron TS.


----------

